# Marriage...



## z-tune34 (Jan 9, 2009)

Some photos of my GTR in day of my marriage...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I am sure you will make a happy couple.:thumbsup:


----------



## z-tune34 (Jan 9, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> I am sure you will make a happy couple.:thumbsup:


Yes of course! THX!! :runaway:


----------



## NerdJuice (Jul 6, 2010)

Congratulations! Your 34 looks so pretty!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

so who got the bouquet when your Bayside Bride threw it? A GTiR? A Pulsar? Or maybe one of the Primera twins? :chuckle:


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice shots, congratulations!


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> so who got the bouquet when your Bayside Bride threw it? A GTiR? A Pulsar? Or maybe one of the Primera twins? :chuckle:


LMAO!


----------



## rossmcleod (Apr 9, 2010)

congratulations!


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

congrats mate


----------



## z-tune34 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments mates!! :runaway:


----------



## z-tune34 (Jan 9, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> so who got the bouquet when your Bayside Bride threw it? A GTiR? A Pulsar? Or maybe one of the Primera twins? :chuckle:


This was the lucky!!!


----------

